# Another brisket thread



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gaff came over and we started this for a party tomorrow. 2 briskets and some naked fatty and some sausage, all bought from the butcher shoppe,a few beers later. Crap what a bad pic, brb


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hopefully better pics


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was wondering how you were smoking stuff upside down!!! hahaha fixed fer ya now!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> I was wondering how you were smoking stuff upside down!!! hahaha fixed fer ya now!



Thanks Jason!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Only problem is I cut a fatty so they all got a slice, with the intention of using the last half along with the other 2 for beans, they ate 1 and a half more without my noticing! Sigh gonna have to substitute bacon! Urgh


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You have to cook twice what you need if you invite friends....

Looks awesome!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Now ready for the pan, beef broth and foil!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And the fuel that gets it done!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't wait for tomorrow. That fatty was great although I only had s small slice. But the sausage that was made at the Butcher Shoppe was on point!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Goooooood Eats!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll bring sides... Where and what time?


----------

